# What happens to a re-possessed puppy?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I regret reading this because the idea of what happens to the puppy makes me sad. What a shame - so cruel. If you can't afford to pay for a dog then you might not be able to care for a dog either.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Disgusting.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Maybe you have to secure the loan with your car or some other tangible item and not the dog?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

People finance a lot more things. What happens in those IVF- surrogacy situations? Are they going to repossess your child in utero or in 18 years? I think you must have some kind of equity in line such as a house in that case. Maybe the same is true for dogs. They would come after you with collections rather than repossession.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I checked out their web site and terrible online reviews. I found that a breeder of bulldogs, suggested this financing, so it's not just pet shops. People who cannot save to purchase a pricey puppy, should read the fine print themselves. Don't rely on the salesman to "explain" a contract when you are starry eyed. Ignorance is no defense. I doubt if the dogs are repossessed, they have been fully depreciated while their owners credit is ruined. I see sketchy storefronts advertising car title loans and think that's a sure fire way to lose your ride


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

People are so stupid. So sad that animals have to suffer because of it


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The sad part is that for a pet store puppy (think mill puppy) the purchase price that is financed may be just the tip of the iceberg in expenses if there are medical issues.

Even for a healthy dog the purchase price is a small expense compared to proper health care, grooming needs if applicable and an appropriate investment in training the puppy/dog to be a great life long companion. If you have to resort to desperation style financing then you can't afford the dog at all.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

One good thing is that when you finance say you are pet land and you sell someone a puppy. If they default, they get only a percentage of the debt owed and the rest of the debt goes to collections who may or may not be able to get the full amount. My point is that it is risky business for all parties involved including the perpetrators in this instance the pet store. I would think the pet owners keep their dog but if you are in that much trouble you'd probably just rehome your dog by selling it to the highest bidder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think this outfit is more like a slimy, bottom feeding credit card company. The vendor is paid minus the merchants fee, and Wags Lending handles collection. Any breeder that has a Wags Lending link should be red flagged and shunned.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you read the article all the way thru the guy who started this company, freely admits about his lending practices that, "We like niches where we're dealing with emotional borrowers"
yet professes to be a 'Christian' ...........This guy has no moral compass! 
A slimeball for sure!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

"The emotional borrower" = "The desperate buyer", great ripoff business plan.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst I agree with you that a breeder using Wags Lending should be red flagged and avoided at all costs. This is the worst kind of bottom feeding. I find it particularly disdainful that the founder professes to be a christian, yet is happy to profit from other people distress.

Separately I also don't love it when I see breeders with websites that take PayPal since I think that is another way for people to make in the moment impulse purchases that are based on emotions more than common sense and good research and planning.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Everything about this is wrong. In what world is the person who has to finance the purchase price of a dog capable of then financially caring for that dog? I don't think you need to be wealthy to own a dog but it does take a minimum of financial comfort so that you can meet all their needs. I feel quite strongly that the cost of pet ownership is not openly discussed enough.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

This is disgusting!! A dog is not a car, you can't lease one for 2 years then when the 2 years term is up, trade it in for a new one. :at-wits-end: Sure hope this company gets shut down soon!


----------



## Zialady62 (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh we have something similar here called Hannah's Pets (I believe). You are paying for the dog (puppy mill), they deliver food and vet's costs are all in your monthly payment!

I cannot believe they stay in business.......


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

rj16 said:


> Everything about this is wrong. In what world is the person who has to finance the purchase price of a dog capable of then financially caring for that dog? I don't think you need to be wealthy to own a dog but it does take a minimum of financial comfort so that you can meet all their needs. I feel quite strongly that the cost of pet ownership is not openly discussed enough.



I agree that people should be more open about discussing and planning for the full life of a dog's costs. The purchase price is a drop in the bucket next to food, training (which more people should do more of), veterinary care (routine and possible disaster care) and grooming if you don't do it yourself.

Shelters and rescues near me are usually full of pits and pit mixes, but in 2008/09 into 2010 at the depth of the mortgage crisis when lots of people went underwater on their homes and had to move they often couldn't keep their dogs during their temporary moves that often were made. Shelters had lots of cute sweet dogs of all manner and kind that were victims of bad financial planning.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I read about this earlier and wish I hadn't. The one I read the woman was all ready to unload the dog and I think that goes hand in hand with the impulse buy. If you actively plan, research and wait you have more time to assess your life situation and where a pup fits into your world.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The puppy mill connection guarantees that the $2K poodle has already been paid for with one payment. The rest is interest and penalties that stretch for two years. Maybe they never need to repossess, just threaten. Anyone who needs this financing is not a good credit risk from the jump. They either don't have credit cards or are maxed out. I keep thinking about ruined credit scores which will follow the owner in dog years


----------

